# Put my Business on facebook



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I finally gave in and put my business on fb . I'm not sure if I did everything correctly as I see hundreds of different preferences you can set for all types posting options . Is a business listing different than a personal one ? I don't see some features that I've seen on a personal page , For example I can't seem to post to other members pages ? . Please take a look at my page and tell me if things are set up right ! If your on fb too please take a second and like our page :yes:


facebook link ... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valenti-and-Sons-Painting/412275348809289


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it looks Great ! Keep up constant updates, and see if you can invite all of your friends on your facebook to like it.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

wje said:


> I think it looks Great ! Keep up constant updates, and see if you can invite all of your friends on your facebook to like it.



I sent out invites . Only one" like " so far and that was from my fb savvy oldest son


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Looks good



Thank you ! I'm very surprised it does because I have almost no idea what I'm doing with fb ! I can't even figure out how to like other peoples stuff ? Can I like other people and businesses when your registered on fb as a business ? It seems a lot of the features you have when on a personal account aren't there . Any help would be appreciated !!! :yes:


----------

